# GERD and bad breath



## camyde (Jul 25, 2003)

Does anyone else have problems with bad breath?My gerd and IBS give me really bad breath. I've got healty teeth and gums, brush my tongues regularly, but still have problems..It's very frustrating and embarrasing..i'm so self conscious!


----------



## *Luna* (Nov 19, 2001)

Unfortunately the acid reflux can do that







I'm not sure if there is any way to help, other than treating the reflux and brushing your teeth often.


----------



## divanea (Aug 5, 2003)

I have GERD and IBS and also have this problem. I have found that the newer breath strips are a great help. They are easy to carry around and are quick to dissolve.Good luck!


----------



## Feisty (Aug 14, 2000)

Aha! Divanea beat me to it.







LOL. Those breath strips work wonderfully.


----------



## MARKA (Apr 10, 1999)

You can try Breath Assure. Don't know if I spelt it correctly but it is the little gel pills that come in a little plastic box. You can usually get them at the checkout cashier counters at Walmart or KMart. They usually work very well and they don't aggrevate your acid reflux either, well not in me. Don't use anything but the original to start with and see how that does. They used to be very expensive but came way down in price. I don't like using the strips because that alters my taste buds for so darn long. Breath Assure you don't even taste but it controls your breath.Mark


----------



## DavidLA (Nov 28, 2000)

You may want to start drinking Sun Chrollela or any other "green" drink. In addition, I've been taking a probiotic in a base of parsley that also seems to help.


----------

